# Going To Ask About Anavar Alone? READ THIS FIRST!



## STEELADDICTION (Oct 30, 2005)

Going to Ask About Anavar Alone? READ THIS FIRST!
By Dflood @ AR


I have seen about three threads a day in the past month on anavar alone, and they all turn into arguments involving the same parties....so let this just be a "guide" for an individual planning/considering using oxandrolone as a standalone compound.

First, id like to get a few things straight about var.

MYTHS

Myth #1 - Anavar will not suppress the HPTA.
False. Anavar, used in adequate dosages, will shut you down. To what degree you experience side effects of suppression (loss of libido, lethargy) is entirely dependent upon the individual and the dosages used.

Myth #2 - Var is a weak anabolic, and is not effective unless stacked with a more androgenic compound.
This could not be further from the truth. At dosages of 40mg a day and higher, anavar is incredibly effective at adding water free LBM. At around day 6-7, increased vascularity should become apparent (assuming your oxandrolone is legitimate in its dosing), and strength gains should start appearing around day 14.
If used during a clean bulk, gains of 10-20 pounds are possible. If cutting, you will maintain weight, or even put on 5-10 pounds (depending on the rate of fat loss/severity of diet). You will keep all of your gains with proper PCT.

Myth #3 - Anavar will not require any type of PCT.
This is one ive never understood. It's a pretty commonly known fact now that var is a suppressive compound. So why is it that some individuals still refuse to make a small investment in some clomid/nolva....this is your testicular function we're talking about. That said, PCT required for var is not as "heavy" as PCT for, say, a test/eq cycle. 15-20 days @ 50mg clomid should be sufficient.


LIBIDO

The only real issue of concern that i have found when running anavar alone is slight libido suppression. Anavar is suppressive enough to where you WILL feel a difference in your sex drive (and not for the better ) when using 40+mg a day. There are three options to counteract this.

#1 - Tribulus + Avena Sativa - Trib at 4-7g a day and Avena Sativa at 3-4g a day tend to help prevent any loss in performance or ability to get it up. However, using effective dosages is going to end up being as or more expensive than options 2 or 3...but its your call.

#2 - Proviron - If hairloss is an issue in your choice to use anavar, then you may want to avoid this one. But 25mg ED proviron, starting after week 2, will keep you rock hard. And it will help to harden up your muscles too .

#3 - Maintenance Test Dosage - Finally, you could choose to use testosterone to keep your willy in shape. At a dosage of around 200mg, split bi weekly, everything should keep running smoothly. Also, this will contribute to your gains much moreso than than options 1 or 2. I would keep nolva onhand on the off chance that you are severely gyno prone. Bloating should not be an issue at this dosage.

BENEFITS

Anavar is a badass drug. This is why.

#1 - Vascularity
Oxandrolone will make you veiny as all hell. And quickly. Look out for brand new bulging forearms veins by around day 6. If you are following a cutting regimen, expect new spider webs in your chest, shoulders and quads by around day 21.

#2 - Pumps
When on var, the pumps are constant. Bored sitting in class/at work? Do some unweighted calf raises. After about three minutes, your calves will be ready to pop. Youll be doing something like drinking a cup of water, and after a minute of holding it, your bi will be completely full and pumped. You may have to cut some sets short in the gym due to the painful pumpage.

#3 - Strength
Even when cutting, you can expect new strength gains every workout after about day 14-21.

#4 - Fat Loss
Anavar has been shown to contribute to accelerated fat loss in both subcutaneous and visceral fat, concentrated effects in the abdomen and thigh area. And if youve used the drug, you can attest to this...if you cant sport the 6-8 pack look on var, its not gonna happen .

CYCLE

Anavar should be run @ at least 40mg a day to see all of the benefits it offers. Dosages upwards of 80mg have been shown to exhibit diminishing returns. Also, i cant imagine the intensity of the pumps at that kind of dosage.

Cycle #1
Anavar 40-50mg ED Weeks 1-8
Tribulus 5-8g ED Weeks 1-12
Avena Sativa 2-4g ED Weeks 1-12
Clomid 50mg ED Weeks 9-11

Cycle #2
Anavar 40-50mg ED Weeks 1-8
Proviron 25mg ED Weeks 3-8
Clomid 50mg ED Weeks 9-11

Cycle #3
Anavar 40-50mg ED Weeks 1-8
Test Prop 50mg EOD Weeks 1-8
Clomid 50mg ED Weeks 9-11

If bulking, Test Enanthate could be substituted for prop, and 100mg could be injected every 3-4 days...however, this could cause more bloating, and complicate PCT timing.

LIVER PROTECTION

Anavar is a 17 Alpha Alkylated steroid, and is toxic. It has been shown to be less toxic than other orals, and is even used as liver treatment for recovering alcoholics. Still, i would limit my time using it to 8 weeks, 10 at the most.

It would be beneficial to you liver to use several different OTC supplements during, and perhaps after your cycle. A few preventive measures never hurt anyone .

1 - Milk Thistle
The classic liver protectant herb.supposedly works by blocking the entrance of harmful substances to liver cells, and hastening their expulsion. Make sure there is a high standardization of Silymarin

2 - R ALA
A powerful antioxidant

3 - NAC
Supports liver function and production of l-glutathione

4 - Vitamin C and E
Antioxidants

5 - LOADS of water
Helps to flush out your entire system

LIPID PROTECTION

Anavar isnt going to kill your cholesterol levels like some drugs (winny being one of the worst), but it may put your LDL/HDL profiles outside of the normal range. There are a few things that help, but as long as your not using 60+mg daily or running it for more than 10 weeks, i would just use flax...

1 - Flax Oil
Consuming lots of omega fatty acids promotes overall health, as well as helping to keep your lipid profile from becoming too bad.

2 - Policosanol
Used at 20mg daily to keep your HDL (good cholesterol) levels from crashing, and your LDL from becoming too high.

3 - Niacin
Preferably the flush free variety. If you wish, niacin can be used at 1-2g ED for a short period post-cycle to normalize HDL levels. Do not use for more than 7-14 days, as liver toxicity can be an issue when using those dosages of niacin for long periods of time.


----------



## kell11 (Oct 30, 2005)

I was just going to ask if I could have a piece of that buzzard your gnawin' on.




			
				STEELADDICTION said:
			
		

> Going to Ask About Anavar Alone? READ THIS FIRST!
> By Dflood @ AR
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STEELADDICTION (Oct 30, 2005)

Sorry bro, you must get your own!  My wife bitches every week about how high our grocery bills have become.  Maybe I can spare a little when I start cutting!   




			
				kell11 said:
			
		

> I was just going to ask if I could have a piece of that buzzard your gnawin' on.


----------



## dr woo (Oct 30, 2005)

gr8 info steel m8
cheers,
woo


----------



## DragonRider (Oct 30, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> I was just going to ask if I could have a piece of that buzzard your gnawin' on.


Do you know who that is in Steel's avatar?





I read this over at FP too. Good article.


----------



## dr woo (Oct 30, 2005)

just got this from steroid.com, this isnt the first time ive gotten contradictory info from this site, whos right,? . This makes things generally very difficult for someone like me who is trying to build knowledge. Are the opinions of this site outdated?

"The third reason which speaks well for an intake of Oxandrolone is that even in a very high dosage this compound does not influence the body's own testosterone production. To make this clear: Oxandrolone does not suppress the body's own hormone production. The reason is that it does not have a negative feedback mechanism on the hypothalamohypophysial testicular axis, meaning that during the intake of Oxandrolone, unlike during the intake of most anabolic steroids, the testes signal the hypothalamus not to reduce or to stop the release of GnRH (gonadotropin releasing hormone) and LHRH Luteinizing hormone releasing hormone). This special feature of Oxandrolone can be explained by the fact that the substance is not converted into estrogen Oxandrolone (Anavar), when given to normal men in high doses does not reduce the seminal volume or count, nor can it be converted (aromatized) into estrogen. "


----------



## wolfyEVH (Oct 30, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Do you know who that is in Steel's avatar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lee Priest of course!!


----------



## stealthmeister (Oct 30, 2005)

*Var vs. Winny*

Re: one-drug cycles.....I've often heard of Var as being second to Winny.  How do you think a cycle of just winny compares to a cycle of just var if looking for strength maintenance, minimal size increase, and limited side effects?  I realize either are best combined with other AAS for a more complete cycle.


----------



## nevergiveup (Oct 30, 2005)

Anavar is for women and children.  Tren eats children; i love it.  thanks.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Oct 30, 2005)

BPU said:
			
		

> Re: one-drug cycles.....I've often heard of Var as being second to Winny.  How do you think a cycle of just winny compares to a cycle of just var if looking for strength maintenance, minimal size increase, and limited side effects?  I realize either are best combined with other AAS for a more complete cycle.



winny only cycle is rediculous.  If you absolutely will not do the needle route, (which I am a firm believer that test should be used in every cycle) then tbol or var would be your best choices.


----------



## DragonRider (Oct 30, 2005)

BPU said:
			
		

> Re: one-drug cycles.....I've often heard of Var as being second to Winny.  How do you think a cycle of just winny compares to a cycle of just var if looking for strength maintenance, minimal size increase, and limited side effects?  I realize either are best combined with other AAS for a more complete cycle.


Ananvar gives gains that are keepable after the cycle and it helps build tendons. Winny builds tendons, but causes them to be more brittle.
Stanozolol can't hold a candle to oxandrolone in any category you want to compare them.


----------



## DragonRider (Oct 30, 2005)

nevergiveup said:
			
		

> Anavar is for women and children.


Anavar is safe for women and children. That's noit the same as it being preferred for women and children.
Milligram for milligram, anavar is one of the best steroids available. It is extremely effective for men, especially older men. One of it's biggest drawbacks is cost.


----------



## DragonRider (Oct 30, 2005)

dr woo said:
			
		

> just got this from steroid.com, this isnt the first time ive gotten contradictory info from this site, whos right,? . This makes things generally very difficult for someone like me who is trying to build knowledge. Are the opinions of this site outdated?
> 
> "The third reason which speaks well for an intake of Oxandrolone is that even in a very high dosage this compound does not influence the body's own testosterone production. To make this clear: Oxandrolone does not suppress the body's own hormone production. The reason is that it does not have a negative feedback mechanism on the hypothalamohypophysial testicular axis, meaning that during the intake of Oxandrolone, unlike during the intake of most anabolic steroids, the testes signal the hypothalamus not to reduce or to stop the release of GnRH (gonadotropin releasing hormone) and LHRH Luteinizing hormone releasing hormone). This special feature of Oxandrolone can be explained by the fact that the substance is not converted into estrogen Oxandrolone (Anavar), when given to normal men in high doses does not reduce the seminal volume or count, nor can it be converted (aromatized) into estrogen. "


I don't know where they get that from. All anabolic steroids are analogs of testosterone or one of it's derivatives. As such, all of them will cause a rise in testosterone to some degree. Excess testosterone production is what causes the HPTA to shut down test production. Not estrogen as they are implying.


----------



## kell11 (Oct 30, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Do you know who that is in Steel's avatar?



Bhudda,jabba the hut?... No i do not know. Illuminate me DR.
L. Priest?


----------



## DragonRider (Oct 31, 2005)

kell11 said:
			
		

> Bhudda,jabba the hut?... No i do not know. Illuminate me DR.
> L. Priest?


Just asking.


----------



## kell11 (Nov 1, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Just asking.


No you weren't.It was a test...
yes,I am paranoid.


----------

